# Symptoms



## rajic (Jan 1, 2002)

HelloSince my teenage I am having the problem of constipation and going to toilet for more than 3 times. Now I am 30 yr. old and for almost last 2 years I am having a bad discomfort in my lower stomach (precisely left side). I am slightly over weight also. This irritation starts with a kidney stone passing. I consulted my physician and he suspect I have IBS. He gave me some medication like spasmol. I did endoscopy and colonoscopy a year ago and both the results were normal. I have only pain in my lower left stomach. somedays there is some mucus when passing stool.And some back pain also is there. I want to know whether IBS pain will come only to a particular area in the stomach.RajicUae


----------

